# CP Watch Stands . . . What happened to them?



## SC-Texas

What happened to the supply of CP Watch stands?

Did the company go out of business?

They were available from higuchi and now they simply have disappeared


----------



## Nokie

I would like to know too. I have been trying to find one for a while now and it is weird with all of the info available on the web if you search hard enough, they are tough to find.


----------



## SC-Texas

I would like to know who was making them? It had to be a factory in China. I am going to see if I could get a container made. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Anybody know?


----------



## SC-Texas

I don't think anyone who knows is willing to post the info. I have two friends who do much business with China. I'm going to take one to them and see what it would cost.

www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## Nokie

Keep us posted please. Those were great watch stands.


----------



## consum3r

Are y'all talking about these stands?















They are still readily available here in Tokyo, so they are probably still being made.


----------



## SC-Texas

Those are different. They use a foam padding instead of a harder rubber pad

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas

Do you have a link to those? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas

Rakuten?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

SC-Texas said:


> Those are different. They use a foam padding instead of a harder rubber pad


I didn't realize there was a difference in the cushioning. 
I'll need to go check them out at the stores this week and see what types they have.



SC-Texas said:


> Do you have a link to those?


Single (Rakuten)
Single (Yodobashi)

Triple (Rakuten)
Triple (Yodobashi)



SC-Texas said:


> Rakuten?


Yes, and they are also available at Yodobashi, Bic, & other brick-n-mortar watch, parts, accessories supply shops.


----------



## Streetboss

Those look very similar to the stands that you can buy on the Obris Morgan site. I have a couple of these and a couple of the CP stands. There is a definite difference between the two. I think the CP stands are higher quality but they also generally have a higher price buying them used on the sales subforum here. I am watching this thread and hoping a source turns up for new CPs.
Kevin


----------



## consum3r

Streetboss said:


> There is a definite difference between the two.
> I think the CP stands are higher quality.


What differences would you cite that make the CP stand of better or higher quality?


----------



## SC-Texas

The cushion material. I'll try and post 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetboss

SC is correct. The cushioning material is definitely different on the CP stands. I am not knocking Justin's product, I am simply making an observation.
Kevin


----------



## SC-Texas

Who is justin? Does he make them?

I think this CP stands are also a little wider. They feel more stable with the watch on them

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetboss

Justin is the young man that owns Obris Morgan from what I have read here at WUS. He sells the other stands, not CP, on his website. I bought a couple of them and have had the opportunity to see them next to my CPs.
Kevin


----------



## SC-Texas

Okay. I was wondering if he made them 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

I might have tracked down a source.

There is a gallery near my house (in Tokyo) that makes bespoke watch straps and they also sell these stands:









Note that there are two sizes (small & large). And as an odd tidbit, they also used to come in clear and pink color cushions as well.

The interesting part is that the initials of the (Japanese name) of the gallery's "parent company" becomes CP. I'm gonna step out on a limb and guess that this parent company is likely the maker of these stands - or they outsource the production.

I've placed an order from their online store for a few of each sizes so that I can:
1) Make sure these are indeed the CP watch holders of legend.
2) I can buy in quantity.
3) Get an estimate of the timeframe from order to delivery.

If all goes well I should have a package in a couple of weeks and we might have our source.
Fingers crossed.

Worst case scenario, I can probably take quick trips to the gallery and buy a bag full of the stands to mail out.


----------



## SC-Texas

You are the awesome

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

Here's a couple of teaser shots of the (BNIB!) CP Watch Holder I picked up at the shop ...















I hope to do some "unboxing" shots when I receive the order I placed.


----------



## consum3r

Oooookay. The package arrived, so unboxing is coming earlier than I expected.

Here are the first shots of the box.
Please ignore Yoda. My daughter is working on the concept of "daddy's off-limits desk".















And now for the content:














Aaand the comparison shots of the two sizes.
This should give an idea of the difference.














For reference, the watch head sizes in the pic are 40mm.

Here are the specs (in mm):
L size = (W)45 (D)65 (H)85 / Rod-To-Rod = 80mm
S size = (W)45 (D)57 (H)75 / Rod-To-Rod = 65mm
Material = 4mm iron wire material chrome plating and rubber / soft vinyl chloride

I purchased 5 of each size (for no practical reason aside from my CDO).
Delivery took less than a week from ordering.
They don't come in the nifty plastic box like when purchasing individual units at the store tho.
Needless to say, I purchased *way* more than I need, so I'll probably put some of these up in the sale area soon.

All in all, I guess it was a successful experiment.


----------



## Nokie

Sweet.


----------



## Streetboss

So I guess I will throw this out there. Can we order them from your source for delivery to the U.S.? Just curious, in case you arent planning to make a little side job selling these to forum members. Thanks for letting us know you found them in any case.
Kevin


----------



## consum3r

Streetboss said:


> So I guess I will throw this out there. Can we order them from your source for delivery to the U.S.? Just curious, in case you arent planning to make a little side job selling these to forum members. Thanks for letting us know you found them in any case.
> Kevin


That's actually a good question - I'll check if they do delivery to other countries.

I already had an account on the shopping site I used, so the order process used my existing information and I didn't notice much on the address entry options. Also, the deliver was by local courier. In any case, I'm sure there are shopping services that facilitate overseas purchasing.

I've no intention of making this a side job. While it might be fun to make a few bucks, it seems like more work than I would have time for. After all, I've got a life, wife, and daughter that keep me busy enough.

The company information will be disseminated at some point. However, I'd like to at least get rid of the units I acquired doing this experiment before that happens ;-). The company has a web presence so, if I can find it, anybody can (with a wee bit of google-fu).

If someone wants to handle a group buy, I might be able to ship out a single package of goodies and let somebody else do the re-packaging and distribution.


----------



## consum3r

I have more information from the maker of the CP stands.

I went to the local gallery to order a custom strap, and they recognized my name from my previous order of the watch stands (pictured in this thread). It turns out that they were indeed the originators of these stands. Some years ago, they sold off what they thought was the last of their stock and got out of the business.

The companies they contracted to do the manufacturing, as well as the source for the cushion material no longer exist. The mould, the machines, and sources for the original manufacture are all gone. They have no plans to make new ones as it would basically be like starting from scratch with regard to production.

Recently, they discovered some (new old) stock in their warehouse and are now selling what remains of these stands. Some are in the clear plastic cases (as sold in store), and most are without any packaging.

I inquired if they could either deliver to, or take orders from, outside Japan. They are not currently set up to handle these types of transactions, and based on the limited supply, aren't interested in marketing internationally. They are basically a mom&pop shop that primarily make bespoke leather straps for watches.

So that's the story. Hopefully I've been able to answer the OP's question that started this thread.


----------



## Orange_GT3

consum3r said:


> I have more information from the maker of the CP stands.
> 
> I went to the local gallery to order a custom strap, and they recognized my name from my previous order of the watch stands (pictured in this thread). It turns out that they were indeed the originators of these stands. Some years ago, they sold off what they thought was the last of their stock and got out of the business.
> 
> The companies they contracted to do the manufacturing, as well as the source for the cushion material no longer exist. The mould, the machines, and sources for the original manufacture are all gone. They have no plans to make new ones as it would basically be like starting from scratch with regard to production.
> 
> Recently, they discovered some (new old) stock in their warehouse and are now selling what remains of these stands. Some are in the clear plastic cases (as sold in store), and most are without any packaging.
> 
> I inquired if they could either deliver to, or take orders from, outside Japan. They are not currently set up to handle these types of transactions, and based on the limited supply, aren't interested in marketing internationally. They are basically a mom&pop shop that primarily make bespoke leather straps for watches.
> 
> So that's the story. Hopefully I've been able to answer the OP's question that started this thread.


Interesting story. Thanks for a sharing. A bit of a shame they have stopped production.


----------



## SC-Texas

Finally. An explanation 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

Orange_GT3 said:


> A bit of a shame they have stopped production.


Yes it is.

On the plus side, there are still a number of NOS units available. I think they said they might have up to 1,000 units left. That includes small and large so I have no idea how many of each size is available tho.


----------



## Tbrugna

Definitely interested in purchasing whatever they have left to the United States. Any idea what they would charge per unit if I took them all? I know how much people love these things and I get asked about them all the time. If you didn't want to get involved and wanted to forward me their information directly I could try and handle getting them all here and then selling individuals to people on here looking.

Thanks


----------



## Tbrugna

consum3r said:


> That's actually a good question - I'll check if they do delivery to other countries.
> 
> I already had an account on the shopping site I used, so the order process used my existing information and I didn't notice much on the address entry options. Also, the deliver was by local courier. In any case, I'm sure there are shopping services that facilitate overseas purchasing.
> 
> I've no intention of making this a side job. While it might be fun to make a few bucks, it seems like more work than I would have time for. After all, I've got a life, wife, and daughter that keep me busy enough.
> 
> The company information will be disseminated at some point. However, I'd like to at least get rid of the units I acquired doing this experiment before that happens ;-). The company has a web presence so, if I can find it, anybody can (with a wee bit of google-fu).
> 
> If someone wants to handle a group buy, I might be able to ship out a single package of goodies and let somebody else do the re-packaging and distribution.


Definitely interested in purchasing them all we can coordinate shipping. I can pay via Paypal.


----------



## consum3r

Tbrugna said:


> Definitely interested in purchasing whatever they have left to the United States. Any idea what they would charge per unit if I took them all? I know how much people love these things and I get asked about them all the time. If you didn't want to get involved and wanted to forward me their information directly I could try and handle getting them all here and then selling individuals to people on here looking.
> 
> Thanks


I'm going back to the gallery next week (to pick up my strap) and will try to get more detail regarding their remaining stock.

When I explained to them how much of a cult following their stand has, they were quite amused.
When I told them how much some people were willing to pay for them, they were surprised.

I will have to show them this thread when I go back. They'll get a giggle out of it.


----------



## Tbrugna

That's too funny. Yeah I don't think they realize how avid people are about getting these things! As I mentioned earlier, would definitely buy them all and sell them to the people in this thread before sharing them with my other watch geek friends. 

Look forward to heading back from you! Have a great Christmas


----------



## consum3r

So, I went back to the gallery to pick up my strap (which turned out fabulous).
While I was there I ordered a few stands for a friend ...

As it turns out, the stands have to be "assembled"!
I tried to get a pic of each step, but the dude was like a machine.
I suppose after manually assembling a few thousand of these it gets easier (but no less tedious).

The arm cushions are easily slipped on over the ends of the frame.
In this pic, he's prepping the arms with a wee dab of glue:








The feet cushions however cannot be slipped on - they are far too stiff to bend around the tight curves of the frame. These cushions are actually split lengthwise. Using handy home made tools, the cushion is spread, then a bit of glue goes into the seam, then it is slipped onto the stand and pressed together firmly:














They don't have a definitive count of their remaining stock at the moment ... probably because they are all in pieces. They're going to try and get a rough count sometime and let me know.

Needless to say, I was surprised they were being manually assembled. Knowing this, however, makes it easier to understand any bit of reluctance to fill a large order all at once.


----------



## Tbrugna

Very surprising. Let me know what you find out!


----------



## time2sale

I too would like a few


----------



## consum3r

time2sale said:


> I too would like a few


I plan to have some of my extras available on the sale corner in the future, but it'll be a while yet since my job has me running around quite a bit for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## time2sale

consum3r said:


> I plan to have some of my extras available on the sale corner in the future, but it'll be a while yet since my job has me running around quite a bit for the next couple of weeks.


Just let me know


----------



## SC-Texas

They are nice 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

Sorry for the long radio silence.

I've gotten some rough counts from the shop on their remaining counts of watch stands.
They have approximately 250 Large and 250 Small. Keeps in mind, this is a rough count and subject to change. Also,they continually make sales so numbers will just go down. This is a lot less that the initial estimate of "almost a thousand".

I'm trying to see what kind of bulk price they would consider, but since they're already selling low jut to get rid of the remaining stock, I wouldn't expect much of a break.

As for quantity purchase, I might be able to swing a 50 to 100 piece order, but not much more at a time. The units need to be hand assembled and they like to keep stock on hand for their local regulars.


----------



## Swarf

consum3r said:


> I've no intention of making this a side job...


If some sort of deal materializes I would be interested in owning a couple, PayPal + shipping & handling expenses.

I google searched after seeing a CP stand in a FS thread, and I couldn't find anything that I liked nearly as much.


----------



## Kingsrider

Good morning from Laguna Beach. I would love to purchase some of the stands. Please let me know if they become available.


PS I would take them unassembled if it makes your life easier.


----------



## rogart

I bought a lot of these stands some year ago. Direct from the manufactures . They have stopped doing them. I think i could have sold hundreds more if i wanted. People still ask for them?


----------



## step

Hello

I'm Stephane, from Belgium

I've been looking for these stands for quite a long time.
Would it be possible to get a few of them. I would be interested in up to ten ($25 each ?), according to what you may get from your retailer.
If it is possible, I can give you a USAr postal address here in Europe (from a US staff mate), so that you can send it via USPS in a very simple manner...

Thanks. Regards

SF


----------



## StufflerMike

The sales corner is the only forum to offer your watch stands. Make sure you follow the sales corner rules & guidelines.
Bulk buys should be organised outside of WUS fora.


----------



## SC-Texas

Is anything is being offered for sale? Lots of people asking.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

stuffler said:


> The sales corner is the only forum to offer your watch stands. Make sure you follow the sales corner rules & guidelines.


Will do Mike - thanks for lookin' out. :-!



stuffler said:


> Bulk buys should be organised outside of WUS fora.


I've looked through the forum rules and did not see mention of group buy regulations ... can you point me to it? :roll:

I'd like to go by the book rather than cause another kerfuffle.

PS
It's a good thing my initial posting got removed ... the project I'm on just hit a major turning point and I'll be tied up for a while.
Thanks again Mike!


----------



## consum3r

SC-Texas said:


> Is anything is being offered for sale? Lots of people asking.


The short answer to this is "maybe".

I've been inundated with inquiries so I'm toying with the idea of arranging some type of "limited time bulk buy".
If it seems doable, I'll post in the Sales forum with more information (and post a notice/link here as a heads-up).

I'm a working stiff, so I can't churn out shipments on the fly (nor would I want to).
This will not be a business venture for me; I just enjoy watches and sharing the love.

This whole thing just started as a treasure hunt to find a source, and I would up finding the origin company.
Just my dumb luck they happened to be a store near me that I've shopped at in the past.


----------



## SC-Texas

And you did a heck of a job. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

SC-Texas said:


> And you did a heck of a job.


Thanks.
It's your fault, y'know.
You started this thread.


----------



## SC-Texas

Lol. I was thinking just that

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

Just a quick FYI since I've gotten a number of inquiries about size ...

There are two sizes: Small & Large.
S size = (W)45 (D)57 (H)75 / Rod-To-Rod = 65mm
L size = (W)45 (D)65 (H)85 / Rod-To-Rod = 80mm

Which size fits a watch depends not only on the wrist size, but also on strap/bracelet material.

The watches in the below comparison pics are identical, and both sized for a wrist just under 7".
The only real difference between these two is the strap.
The bracelet is on a Large stand; and the leather is on a Small stand.














A bracelet type or "supple" band including NATO should fit fine on a Large stand.
A stiff leather, rubber (or G-Shock) should fit ok on the Small stand.














Naturally, if the band length is adjustable, then either size will work.
With bracelets and some deployant types, getting the right size stand can save headache down the road.
I'm pretty sure more info and pics can be found in earlier posts of this thread.


----------



## Kingsrider

Thanks! for your leg work!


----------



## David Woo

consum3r said:


> This whole thing just started as a treasure hunt to find a source, and I would up finding the origin company.


and your assistance is appreciated by all. I've been looking for the adjustable version of this, had one years ago, please keep your eyes open.


----------



## consum3r

David Woo said:


> and your assistance is appreciated by all. I've been looking for the adjustable version of this, had one years ago, please keep your eyes open.


Adjustable version?
I'm not aware of an adjustable version of the CP holder, but they can be "adjusted" slightly by working the frame a bit.

How long ago did you have one?
If you can give me some detail (name, make, specs, etc) I'll keep an eye peeled ... I'd be interested in one as well.


----------



## David Woo

i'm not sure i have any photos of it: have 4 external hd's full of photos, will take some time to find any photos.
had 2 of them years ago, they were from japan and very similar to the ones shown (shiny bent metal arms and fluted rubber feet), but the metal piece was in two parts and they rotated so as to adjust for different sized straps. the chrome finish flaked off and i lent them to someone to refinish and never saw them again 
i think i got them from an old seiko watch site that no longer exists.


----------



## lemures

You mean like this esprima.jp/second/brands/items/se53508md.html


----------



## Sergio Hart

I'm very much interested in these stands. Could you please send us the link? Thanks!


----------



## watchdaddy1

SC-Texas said:


> What happened to the supply of CP Watch stands?
> 
> Did the company go out of business?
> 
> They were available from higuchi and now they simply have disappeared


I used to sell them here by the boatload but from what I understand they are not in production any longer.





SC-Texas said:


> What happened to the supply of CP Watch stands?
> 
> Did the company go out of business?
> 
> They were available from higuchi and now they simply have disappeared


Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Noemi97

consum3r said:


> I might have tracked down a source.
> 
> There is a gallery near my house (in Tokyo) that makes bespoke watch straps and they also sell these stands:
> 
> View attachment 6283850
> 
> 
> Note that there are two sizes (small & large). And as an odd tidbit, they also used to come in clear and pink color cushions as well.
> 
> The interesting part is that the initials of the (Japanese name) of the gallery's "parent company" becomes CP. I'm gonna step out on a limb and guess that this parent company is likely the maker of these stands - or they outsource the production.
> 
> I've placed an order from their online store for a few of each sizes so that I can:
> 1) Make sure these are indeed the CP watch holders of legend.
> 2) I can buy in quantity.
> 3) Get an estimate of the timeframe from order to delivery.
> 
> If all goes well I should have a package in a couple of weeks and we might have our source.
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Worst case scenario, I can probably take quick trips to the gallery and buy a bag full of the stands to mail out.


+1


----------



## David Woo

they're back, check the wus tools sales fora.
thanks to wd1.


----------



## consum3r

David Woo said:


> they're back, check the wus tools sales fora.
> thanks to wd1.


Yep, I know.
I wonder where he gets them from :think: ?

:-!


----------



## bracky72

Someone would make a killing if they started making these things. They can't cost more then a dollar or two to make.


----------



## bracky72

Having said that I've bought two myself. They are very nice.


----------



## stage12m

wow 38.50 per, how much were these when they were readily available?


----------



## watchdaddy1

stage12m said:


> wow 38.50 per, how much were these when they were readily available?


I've always charge the same for years&years

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## consum3r

Long long ago, when they were still in production, it was possible to get them from Seiya or Higuchi and the like for about $15 to $25. Since they've been out of production, I've seen them sold for anywhere from $30 to $50.

Unless someone has stockpiled them, there is currently only one store (in Japan) with any units in stock. Also, the store is not set up for foreign transactions so ordering from abroad is ... difficult. Topping that off with a currently strong Yen/Dollar rate probably also makes for higher prices.

($0.02).


----------



## RoadWarrior

I buy them with no trouble direct from overseas,last order placed was April 2015,10 stands for $150.00 includes S&H

Dear Sir.

Thank you for request at higuchi-inc.com
It is available now
The cost is 150USD/10 holders at once
that inclusive S&H 
*we use international express airmail

so if you decided to purchase it,
please paypal 
to
[email protected]


----------



## consum3r

RoadWarrior said:


> Thank you for request at higuchi-inc.com It is available now


How 'bout that! I didn't know Higuchi still had stock.
Last I'd heard, both Higuchi and Seiya were out.

That's a good price too (even for lots of 10).
I wonder how long their stock will hold out.


----------



## RoadWarrior

consum3r said:


> How 'bout that! I didn't know Higuchi still had stock.
> Last I'd heard, both Higuchi and Seiya were out.
> 
> That's a good price too (even for lots of 10).
> I wonder how long their stock will hold out.


They have had them for several years,like anything else the stock comes and goes but they always get them back in stock, in the 2013 the price was in lots of 5 for $110,the 2015 prices were lower,IMO if you have a large collection like I do, lots of 10 are nothing and get used with no problem,even if your friends with someone and split a bundle (10 lot) $15-22 (5 lot) per stand is not bad.


----------



## Orange_GT3

RoadWarrior said:


> I buy them with no trouble direct from overseas,last order placed was April 2015,10 stands for $150.00 includes S&H
> 
> Dear Sir.
> 
> Thank you for request at higuchi-inc.com
> It is available now
> The cost is 150USD/10 holders at once
> that inclusive S&H
> *we use international express airmail
> 
> so if you decided to purchase it,
> please paypal
> to
> [email protected]





consum3r said:


> How 'bout that! I didn't know Higuchi still had stock.
> Last I'd heard, both Higuchi and Seiya were out.
> 
> That's a good price too (even for lots of 10).
> I wonder how long their stock will hold out.





RoadWarrior said:


> They have had them for several years,like anything else the stock comes and goes but they always get them back in stock, in the 2013 the price was in lots of 5 for $110,the 2015 prices were lower,IMO if you have a large collection like I do, lots of 10 are nothing and get used with no problem,even if your friends with someone and split a bundle (10 lot) $15-22 (5 lot) per stand is not bad.


Clearly it is a slow morning for me since I can't see the stands listed on the Higuchi web site.... what am I missing?


----------



## RoadWarrior

Orange_GT3 said:


> Clearly it is a slow morning for me since I can't see the stands listed on the Higuchi web site.... what am I missing?


Unfortunately they were never on the site as long as I can recall but they note if you do not see it please send a request form which has worked for me,once you submit the request form he gets back to you usually in less than 24 hours. I just logged on to let anyone interested know I had sent this request form earlier today, as I noted the last batch I picked up was in 2015, so here is the 2016 status as of today 07-19-2016 . If I find another source will put it up and good luck.

2016/07/19 23:41

Dear Sir,.

Thank you for your request at higuchi-inc
BUT It has been discontinued/no longer available
We dont carry it ..sorry

very hard to find it on market..

katsuhisa higuchi
HIGUCHI-INC
1-5-2 chuoumachi
oita JAPAN
HIGUCHI-INC SHOPPING SITE
Phone:+81-97-532-2446

Sincerely yours.


----------



## RoadWarrior

Orange_GT3 said:


> Clearly it is a slow morning for me since I can't see the stands listed on the Higuchi web site.... what am I missing?


Unfortunately they were never on the site as long as I can recall but they note if you do not see it please send a request form which has worked for me,once you submit the request form he gets back to you usually in less than 24 hours. I just logged on to let anyone interested know I had sent this request form earlier,as I noted the last batch I picked up was in 2015, so here is the 2016 status as of today 07-19-2016 . If I find another source will put it up and good luck.

2016/07/19 23:41

Dear Sir,.

Thank you for your request at higuchi-inc
BUT It has been discontinued/no longer available
We dont carry it ..sorry

very hard to find it on market..

katsuhisa higuchi
HIGUCHI-INC
1-5-2 chuoumachi
oita JAPAN
HIGUCHI-INC SHOPPING SITE
Phone:+81-97-532-2446

Sincerely yours.


----------



## consum3r

RoadWarrior said:


> They have had them for several years,like anything else the stock comes and goes but they always get them back in stock


Not for long tho. The maker of the stands are down to the last 500 or so units.
Once these go away there will be no mas as there are currently no plans to make more.



RoadWarrior said:


> in the 2013 the price was in lots of 5 for $110,the 2015 prices were lower


Price can fluctuate based on the Yen rate as much as the seller.
Right now the Yen is fairly strong.



RoadWarrior said:


> $15-22 (5 lot) per stand is not bad.


It's not bad at all. I buy at cost directly from the supplier and would be hard pressed to sell for $15-$20 including shipping to the US.
The Yen-Dollar conversion rate plus the shipping cost would put me in the negative (unless selling in bulk). Of course, I'm just a regular schmoe without access to a bulk mailing account.

($0.02)


----------



## consum3r

RoadWarrior said:


> last batch I picked up was in 2015


Ah - that explains it.
I interpreted your previous post as being a recent experience.



RoadWarrior said:


> here is the 2016 status as of today 07-19-2016
> 
> Thank you for your request at higuchi-inc
> BUT It has been discontinued/no longer available
> We dont carry it ..sorry
> 
> very hard to find it on market.


Yep. When CP ran out of stock, the source for distributors dried up.
However, as stated earlier in this thread, CP has found NOS in their warehouse (which they are now quietly selling locally).



RoadWarrior said:


> If I find another source will put it up


Please do. 
At the moment, I know of only one source (which is also where WD gets his from).
I only found the original maker through dumb luck. Ok, luck and a judicious application of google-fu.


----------



## RoadWarrior

I'm not sure if these were posted before ,I forgot all about them ,they are $13.90 includes S&H ,must order at least 2 .

The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces

Item
Stainless Steel Watch Stand
Minimalism Watch Stand 
Stainless Steel Made Frame & Eva foam protector.
Very nice for keep & display your lovely watch.

Tech Spec 
- Height ：5.5cm
- Frame Thickness ：2.3cm

Price
- 13.90 USD
* At least order 2 pcs to process 
Standard 
- Free Shipping by First Class Registered Airmail.
- Ship within 2 working day. 
- Delivery time is generally 10-14 business days.

Express mail services Upgrade
- 35.00 USD upgrade to Fedex Express Services to all countries.


----------



## consum3r

RoadWarrior said:


> I'm not sure if these were posted before


Yes, these models were brought up earlier in the thread (7th post).

The consensus seemed to be that the CP stands were of better quality.

I hate to be "that guy" but you can check earlier posts for the specifics.

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## RoadWarrior

consum3r said:


> Yes, these models were brought up earlier in the thread (7th post).
> 
> The consensus seemed to be that the CP stands were of better quality.
> 
> I hate to be "that guy" but you can check earlier posts for the specifics.
> 
> Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


Thanks for the info,truthfully I know several people who picked up multiple sets of the OB stands and have had no issues even with bigger watches,the main difference is in the sleeves ,OB is foam ,CP is rubber as the photos from the forum shows on the OB stands.


----------



## shelfcompact

Yeah, the foam isn't that bad.
And I much prefer the lack of visible logo.


----------



## David Woo

shelfcompact said:


> And I much prefer the lack of visible logo.


the lower printed rubber piece can be rotated so the logo is not visible.


----------



## David Woo

RoadWarrior said:


> the main difference is in the sleeves, OB is foam, CP is rubber


the other primary difference is the double arms at the bottom, so small and large watches can be accommodated, a nice feature.


----------



## RoadWarrior

David Woo said:


> the other primary difference is the double arms at the bottom, so small and large watches can be accommodated, a nice feature.


Good point,I like that feature also.


----------



## Nokie

Bummer, as they are great stands. Time to hunt on eBay.......sigh!


----------



## SC-Texas

RoadWarrior said:


> Good point,I like that feature also.


Makes the stands a little less stable I think

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

I have both sizes available 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## consum3r

Nokie said:


> Bummer, as they are great stands. Time to hunt on eBay.......sigh!


Which stand are you looking for?

The OB/OM types are available from a number of places; the CP stands are available from forum member @watchdaddy1

I use both types and the CP seems to hold up better - the foam cushion on the other one shows more wear.

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## Ragna

*CP Watch Holder*

Just got mine from eBay. Its getting increasingly difficult to find those.

made a hands-on vid:






check it out.

im in love with this !

Do you guys use stands of any kind like that ? post me some pictures if you can


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: CP Watch Holder*



Ragna said:


> Do you guys use stands of any kind like that ? post me some pictures if you can


Merged with a randomly chosen CP related thread.


----------



## SC-Texas

Another video





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

*Re: CP Watch Holder*



Ragna said:


> Just got mine from eBay. Its getting increasingly difficult to find those.
> 
> Do you guys use stands of any kind like that ? post me some pictures if you can


This thread has pics of the CP and OM stands. I'll try to dig up pics of mine to post.

Forum member @watchdaddy1 might have some available if you're still looking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas

Just found these from watchpod on Amazon

WATCHPOD Watch Display Stand | Metal Holder for 1 Watch | Showcase and Organize Wristwatches, Smart Watches and Bracelets (Large) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VFCFKY8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_AX3XDb8JWRH8V

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas

Just found another replacement for CP Watch stands.

These are the Watchpods version of the CP Watch Stands. They have the same hard rubber cushions v. The foam cushions used on the Rakutan swatch stands.

These need a touch of superglue to keep the pads from rotating.


















The packaging is basic. A ziploc bag


















The watchpod next to the Rakuten stand with soft foam cushions









The watchpod up close









Sideview of the watchpod next to the Rakuten stand with soft foam cushions









The watchpod next to the CP Watch stand with rubber cushions









Sideview of the watchpod next to the CP Watch stand with rubber cushions








Sideview of the watchpod









Close up watchpod next to the CP Watch stand with rubber cushions

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

Interesting.

Is it just the pics, or are the “grooves” in the cushion finer cut on the Watchpod? 

How’s the material quality? It looks like a pretty good recreation & alternative.

I haven’t spoken to CP in a while - I’m curious to find out if they’re involved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas

consum3r said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Is it just the pics, or are the "grooves" in the cushion finer cut on the Watchpod?
> 
> How's the material quality? It looks like a pretty good recreation & alternative.
> 
> I haven't spoken to CP in a while - I'm curious to find out if they're involved.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely a fine cut

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

There's a write up on Watch Review Blog:

https://www...................../cp-watch-holder-watchpod-stand/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas

Watch review is a banned word here lol.


----------



## consum3r

SC-Texas said:


> Watch review is a banned word here lol.


Did not know that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Obris Morgan latest version watch stand are black coated

















The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces

In reality, those watchstands are not very stable. Don't ever leave one anywhere near the edge of a table with a watch installed, they topple over easily.

I like the clear lexan ones....





.....and the black Casio stands better, being much more stable.


----------



## Fjellape

Is there any alternatives just to rest your watch when you get home? I saw the watch stand but it is ridiculously overpriced


----------



## thewatchidiot

I just purchased 3 off eBay from South Korea at $30 each plus $20 for shipping. They appear to be the larger size at 85mm tall


A person can’t learn anything while talking


----------



## Altamashsyed

I have been using the citizen eco drive case for keeping one watch on my desk.. It is also useful to place the eco-drive watches near the window for charging..
Attached a pic from google..


----------

